# Noticed 2 rod sections... guide question



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

<span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblFullMessage">I have noticed alot of the nicer rods for sale in the fishing section are wire guide equipped...

Is the industry of nice high level rods going back to straight wire over all them ceramic type guides?

If so what has caused this? What are the +/- of each type?

Brent


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2007)

Wire guides are ancient technology. That area seems to get a lot of guys that are dead set on using out of date equipment. Their argument for using them is durability. The arguments against them are endless. Modern ceramic ring guides are the only way to go IMO.

Nathan


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, I'm no rod "expert", But I have had several of those ceramic inserts pop out. Luckily, I have noticed it each time and avoided losing a good fish or a lot of expensive braid. A couple times I recovered the insert and super glued it back in. I also put a dab on the "intact" inserts just for insurance. I also had one break into pieces (replaced with a new ceramic guide). On the last one to pop (must have broken as well...there was no sign of it), I got tired of the BS and replaced the guide with an "old technology" wire guide. I'm pretty sure my next new rod will have wire guides. I've NEVER had a problem with a wire guide. Just my $.02.


----------

